# Baa Baa Black Sheep-Pappy Boyington



## Mustanglimey (Jun 29, 2020)

Just came through the post via the US. Been after a reasonably priced signed copy for a while.
Books perfect, decent dust jacket for the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Todd Secrest (Jul 12, 2020)

Robert Conrad was better looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jul 13, 2020)

Jim West, loves that tv show.


----------

